# Potato Pancakes YUM



## Addie (Dec 5, 2012)

I decided to make the potato pancakes that someone posted. It is the one with the batter. I decided to not add the salt. I am not a salt person. I have never been placed on salt restriction. I just am not one to reach for the salt shaker. When I went into the fridge for the milk and butter, I saw the open half package of shredded Mozzarella cheese. So to use it up before it went moldy, I toss that into the batter. It is a good thing I didn't put the salt in. The cheese had enough salt to adjust the recipe. I used my egg rings. It doesn't have the high sides a muffin ring has. But it was just high enough to make sure it was cooked through. 

I also had a package of minute steaks in the fridge. They were supposed to go into the freezer. They never made it. So I tossed the small one in the pan with the pancakes. 

The pancakes were cooked perfectly. And the cheese just added to the whole experience. No complaint about the steak either. That is the biggest meal I have cooked for myself in months. It usually is just something I can hold in my hand. I must do this more often. I recommend the the pancakes. One bowl, one spoon to mix it all together.


----------



## salt and pepper (Dec 5, 2012)

Addicting Aren't they?


----------



## Addie (Dec 5, 2012)

salt and pepper said:


> Addicting Aren't they?


 
Oh yes. I still have a lot of batter left. You can be sure there will be more made before the night has ended. But I have only till 12 midnight. I have to fast for blood work in the morning. But I just may have a couple of more for breakfast when I get home.


----------



## salt and pepper (Dec 5, 2012)

They freeze well. I like them cold too.


----------



## Addie (Dec 5, 2012)

salt and pepper said:


> They freeze well. I like them cold too.


 
Thanks for that tip. How do you reheat them up? I think I will freeze them.


----------



## salt and pepper (Dec 5, 2012)

If they are cooked ,just reheat them in the oven, or microwave them. If uncooked ,shape them and freeze them, then cook in hot oil. No need to defrost. Just cook them through. I think they are best cooked in Crisco about 1/4 inch deep.


----------



## Addie (Dec 5, 2012)

salt and pepper said:


> If they are cooked ,just reheat them in the oven, or microwave them. If uncooked ,shape them and freeze them, then cook in hot oil. No need to defrost. Just cook them through. I think they are best cooked in Crisco about 1/4 inch deep.


 
Thank you. I think I will reheat them in my toaster oven.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 6, 2012)

With Chanukah around the corner the kids school put out on the pre-Chanuka branch, amongst other things I made traditional Latkas, a.k.a. potato pancakes. I only used 30 pounds of potatoes , oh my were they good. To be completely honest I have to admit, I think at least 5-7 pounds left.


----------



## Siegal (Dec 6, 2012)

My husband is looking forward to his latkes and sufganiyot. I usually use shredded potato and onion but heard interesting things about a smooth puree like patty. Thoughts?


----------



## Addie (Dec 6, 2012)

I also have made pp's with leftover mashed potatoes. Always a favorite with my kids. Last night my middle son (The Pirate) was supposed to come for supper if he had time. I told him today what he missed out on. I didn't tell him I had frozen some. I will let that be surprise.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 6, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> With Chanukah around the corner the kids school put out on the pre-Chanuka branch, amongst other things I made traditional Latkas, a.k.a. potato pancakes. I only used 30 pounds of potatoes , oh my were they good. To be completely honest I have to admit, I think at least 5-7 pounds left.


Have you posted your recipe for latkes?


----------



## giggler (Dec 7, 2012)

Did I miss the Batter Style Recipe?

I did not find ..

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 7, 2012)

Siegal said:


> My husband is looking forward to his latkes and sufganiyot. I usually use shredded potato and onion but heard interesting things about a smooth puree like patty. Thoughts?


 


Potato latkes a.k.a potato pancakes definitely come from the Old country. Mainly from Ukraine. Traditionally they are made a little bit differently in Belorussia and Russia. Also the majority of Jewish population that lived in so Called Russia, in fact lived in Russian Empire but not Russia-proper. The Pail of Settlement, where the Jews lived at that time, was in Ukraine and Belorussia. Thus the latkes come from that region of the world, and like I said already Belorussian “dranikis” a.k.a. potato pancakes are different than Ukrainian. 
Ukrainian ones are if fact the closest to what we have come to know today as latkes. 
A side note word “latkes” comes from an Ukrainian word “oladkes” which means pancakes. 
Back to the recipe. The true latkes are made with what today in America is known as cheese grater (picture below) and in Ukraine it is called Potato grater. Not big holes grater which I think has no specific name in America, but is called a beet grater in Ukraine. So Siegal, the true potato latkes are in fact have to be grated into “smooth puree” as you put, and not shredded potatoes which is only good for Hash Browns. Now if you want real latkes I’ll be happy to walk you thru the real recipe. 


Potato grater on the right and beet grater on the left. Use the big holes on the top, not the tigny ones on the bottom.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 7, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Have you posted your recipe for latkes?


 

I am sure I have in the past, I can do it again.

Here it is:


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 7, 2012)

Latkes.

2-Large baking potatoes peeled and grated on the Potato a.k.a. cheese grater.
1-Small to medium size onion (remember that onion originally was used to keep potato from getting dark, but some people like the flavor/taste of it so it became part of the recipe, my mother for example never uses onion).
2-Eggs.
1-Cup all-purpose flour (note: some people like more flour some less, you will have to try and see about your preference).
Half of a tea spoon Baking Soda.
About 1+ Table spoon vinegar.
Salt to taste.
Pepper if you wish.
Oil for frying.
Sour cream and Apple sauce for serving.

After potato and onion is grated (btw when grating, take turns of grating potato and onion, not only it will keep potato from darkening, onion kind of cleans the grater and makes it easier to grate potato) add eggs, add flour salt/pepper and then put soda into a big spoon and add vinegar to promote a reaction and add this to the mixture. If you do not like vinegar you can use Baking powder, not sure how much maybe a teaspoon full. You can also promote the same reaction with rolling boiling water. This is what will make the pancakes really fluffy and airy. 
When frying, add enough oil to cover the bottom of the pan, potato likes oil. Fry on medium high, till golden brown, flip them over and with and/corner of the spatula pock a hole, this will help them to cook inside. When ready use few sheets of paper towel to drain the oil. Serve right away with sour cream and/or apple sauce or whatever your soul desire. I prefer sour cream. Enjoy.


----------



## Siegal (Dec 7, 2012)

Interesting history lesson thanks Charlie


I think I make hash brown type latkes....


----------



## taxlady (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you Charlie. I have copied and pasted your recipe. My husband loves latkes.


----------



## Cerise (Dec 7, 2012)

Addie said:


> *I decided to make the potato pancakes that someone posted. It is the one with the batter.* I decided to not add the salt. I am not a salt person. I have never been placed on salt restriction. I just am not one to reach for the salt shaker. When I went into the fridge for the milk and butter, I saw the open half package of shredded Mozzarella cheese. So to use it up before it went moldy, I toss that into the batter. It is a good thing I didn't put the salt in. The cheese had enough salt to adjust the recipe. I used my egg rings. It doesn't have the high sides a muffin ring has. But it was just high enough to make sure it was cooked through.
> 
> I also had a package of minute steaks in the fridge. They were supposed to go into the freezer. They never made it. So I tossed the small one in the pan with the pancakes.
> 
> The pancakes were cooked perfectly. And the cheese just added to the whole experience. No complaint about the steak either. That is the biggest meal I have cooked for myself in months. It usually is just something I can hold in my hand. I must do this more often. I recommend the the pancakes. One bowl, one spoon to mix it all together.


 
The recipe is posted here, from Salt & Pepper:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f158/salt-and-peppers-potato-pancakes-82502.html


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 7, 2012)

You are welcome.

I meant to say End/corner not "and"


----------



## taxlady (Dec 7, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> I meant to say End/corner not "and"


I understood - figured it was a typo.


----------



## Siegal (Dec 8, 2012)

Made my first night latkes tonight! Yummy. Baby liked them too. But even 2 years old and already prefers thin and crispy over thick....sigh
My sufganiyot on the other hand were a disaster. Have 7 more nights to get it right


----------



## Addie (Dec 8, 2012)

Siegal said:


> Made my first night latkes tonight! Yummy. Baby liked them too. But even 2 years old and already prefers thin and crispy over thick....sigh
> My *sufganiyot *on the other hand were a disaster. Have 7 more nights to get it right


 
What is that?


----------



## Siegal (Dec 9, 2012)

Jelly doughnuts! 

Don't have a good picture to post though so here is Wikipedia 

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sufganiyot


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 9, 2012)

If yo ask me it is pretty much a dougnut.


----------



## Siegal (Dec 9, 2012)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> If yo ask me it is pretty much a dougnut.



A delicious jelly filled doughnut


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 10, 2012)

That goes without saying!


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 11, 2012)

Here is the picture of my latkes.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 11, 2012)

Charlie, those look really yummy.


----------



## Siegal (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 14, 2012)

They look wonderful, Charlie and S


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you for this recipe Charlie 



CharlieD said:


> Latkes.
> 
> 2-Large baking potatoes peeled and grated on the Potato a.k.a. cheese grater.
> 1-Small to medium size onion (remember that onion originally was used to keep potato from getting dark, but some people like the flavor/taste of it so it became part of the recipe, my mother for example never uses onion).
> ...


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 15, 2012)

You are welcome


----------

